# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Απώλεια γονέων

## tzimani

Γεια σας, δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκομαι στο σωστό σημείο του φόρουμ διότι οι δικοί ευτυχώς είναι εν ζωή αλλά επειδή έχουν αρχίσει και μεγαλώνουν συνεχώς γυρίζει στο μυαλό μου η σκέψη πως κάποια στιγμή θα τους χάσω και νιώθω πως δεν θα μπορέσω να το διαπραγματευτώ όταν συμβεί. Με απασχολεί πιο πολύ από τη δική μου θνητότητα. Είμαι 35 και μέχρι χθες ένιωθα παιδί. Ο πατέρας μου είναι πλέον 81 και η μητέρα μου κάτω από 70. Υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να ξαναφύγω από Ελλάδα μόνιμα και οι στιγμές που μπορώ να περνάω κοντά τους θα λιγοστέψουν κι άλλο. Ξέρω ότι πιθανώς το μέλλον μου θα είναι καλύτερο έξω και έχω κάνει ήδη έναν χρόνο στην αμερική αλλά δεν άντεξα και γύρισα κοντά τους αν και άνεργος.

Δεν ήμουν ο τύπος που πάντα είχε σχέσεις και ήταν ανεξάρτητος από μικρός. Έχω μεγαλώσει μαζί τους και η σκέψη ότι μια μέρα δεν θα ακούω τη φωνή τους απλά με σκοτώνει. Τόσο που παραμελώ τον εαυτό μου. Δεν μπορώ τους αποχωρισμούς και έχω πολύ καλούς γονείς που μέχρι σήμερα με φροντίζουν και θα μου λείψουν. Απλά προσεύχομαι να μην φύγουν γρήγορα αλλά μετά από πολλά χρόνια. Όσο γίνεται περισσότερα γιατί απλά δεν ξέρω αν είμαι ανώριμος ή ευαίσθητος αλλά απλά δεν μπορώ να το διαπραγματευτώ. Κρατώ μόνο μια ελπίδα ότι όταν συμβεί το ΓΑΜΗΜΕΝΟ μια αόρατη δύναμη θα μου φέρει ψυχραιμία και λογική ώστε να δω το πράγμα αντικειμενικά και όχι να χάσω τον κόσμο μέσα μου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γεια σας, δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκομαι στο σωστό σημείο του φόρουμ διότι οι δικοί ευτυχώς είναι εν ζωή αλλά επειδή έχουν αρχίσει και μεγαλώνουν συνεχώς γυρίζει στο μυαλό μου η σκέψη πως κάποια στιγμή θα τους χάσω και νιώθω πως δεν θα μπορέσω να το διαπραγματευτώ όταν συμβεί. Με απασχολεί πιο πολύ από τη δική μου θνητότητα. Είμαι 35 και μέχρι χθες ένιωθα παιδί. Ο πατέρας μου είναι πλέον 81 και η μητέρα μου κάτω από 70. Υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να ξαναφύγω από Ελλάδα μόνιμα και οι στιγμές που μπορώ να περνάω κοντά τους θα λιγοστέψουν κι άλλο. Ξέρω ότι πιθανώς το μέλλον μου θα είναι καλύτερο έξω και έχω κάνει ήδη έναν χρόνο στην αμερική αλλά δεν άντεξα και γύρισα κοντά τους αν και άνεργος.
> 
> Δεν ήμουν ο τύπος που πάντα είχε σχέσεις και ήταν ανεξάρτητος από μικρός. Έχω μεγαλώσει μαζί τους και η σκέψη ότι μια μέρα δεν θα ακούω τη φωνή τους απλά με σκοτώνει. Τόσο που παραμελώ τον εαυτό μου. Δεν μπορώ τους αποχωρισμούς και έχω πολύ καλούς γονείς που μέχρι σήμερα με φροντίζουν και θα μου λείψουν. Απλά προσεύχομαι να μην φύγουν γρήγορα αλλά μετά από πολλά χρόνια. Όσο γίνεται περισσότερα γιατί απλά δεν ξέρω αν είμαι ανώριμος ή ευαίσθητος αλλά απλά δεν μπορώ να το διαπραγματευτώ. Κρατώ μόνο μια ελπίδα ότι όταν συμβεί το ΓΑΜΗΜΕΝΟ μια αόρατη δύναμη θα μου φέρει ψυχραιμία και λογική ώστε να δω το πράγμα αντικειμενικά και όχι να χάσω τον κόσμο μέσα μου.


Καλησπέρα. Και εγώ είμαι 31 και δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστω την απώλεια των δικών μου προσωπων.το σκέφτομαι και εγώ όπως εσύ και προτιμώ να πεθάνω εγώ πρωτη.πρώτα το σκεφτόμουν για τους γονείς μου και τώρα για τον φίλο μου. Απλά νιώθω μεγάλη ανασφαλεια και είμαι προσκολλημενη κάθε φορά σε κάποιον. Τώρα εξαρτιεμαι από την σχέση μου.
Ίσως χρειαζεται να το δουλεψεις καο εσυ με κάποιον ειδικό. Δεν γινεται να παραμελεις τον εαυτο σου.είναι πολύ καλό που αγαπάς και νοιαζεσαι για τους γονεις σου αλλά πρέπει να κοιτάξεις και την ζωή σου.

----------


## mairi

Θα σου απαντησω δυστυχως απο την.απεναντι πλευρα..εχει 45 μερες που εχασα εντελως αιθνιδια την.αγαπημενη μου μανα..μετα απο γιορτη που μας ειχε ετοιμασει..ο.πονος ριναι αβασταχτος κ καθε μερα χειροτετος αλλα μια μαγικη δυναμη σε βοηθαει να περασει η μερα κ η επομενη κ η επιμενη..να χαρειτε αυτους που αγαπατε..παντα νομιζουμε οτι εχουμε χρονο..αλλα δεν ειναι ερσι...

----------


## tzimani

> Καλησπέρα. Και εγώ είμαι 31 και δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστω την απώλεια των δικών μου προσωπων.το σκέφτομαι και εγώ όπως εσύ και προτιμώ να πεθάνω εγώ πρωτη.πρώτα το σκεφτόμουν για τους γονείς μου και τώρα για τον φίλο μου. Απλά νιώθω μεγάλη ανασφαλεια και είμαι προσκολλημενη κάθε φορά σε κάποιον. Τώρα εξαρτιεμαι από την σχέση μου.
> Ίσως χρειαζεται να το δουλεψεις καο εσυ με κάποιον ειδικό. Δεν γινεται να παραμελεις τον εαυτο σου.είναι πολύ καλό που αγαπάς και νοιαζεσαι για τους γονεις σου αλλά πρέπει να κοιτάξεις και την ζωή σου.


Τι να πω. Ίσως όντος έχουμε θέμα προσκολλήσεως γιατί αν είναι υγιείς γιατί να φέρνουμε στο μυαλό μας το κακό? Στιγμές δυσάρεστες που ευτυχώς πάνε κι έρχονται....

----------


## tzimani

> Θα σου απαντησω δυστυχως απο την.απεναντι πλευρα..εχει 45 μερες που εχασα εντελως αιθνιδια την.αγαπημενη μου μανα..μετα απο γιορτη που μας ειχε ετοιμασει..ο.πονος ριναι αβασταχτος κ καθε μερα χειροτετος αλλα μια μαγικη δυναμη σε βοηθαει να περασει η μερα κ η επομενη κ η επιμενη..να χαρειτε αυτους που αγαπατε..παντα νομιζουμε οτι εχουμε χρονο..αλλα δεν ειναι ερσι...


Συλλυπητήρια. Να ζήσεις να την θυμάσαι. Δεν ξέρω. Η δική μου άμυνα είναι απλά να αγνοώ τέτοια ενδεχόμενα. Αν κάτσω και το πάρω πολύ σοβαρά άστα να πάνε.

----------


## tzimani

Είναι και που μάλλον θα φύγω πάλι για έξω και φαντάζομαι τη μάνα μου να πάθει κάτι χτύπα ξύλο και να θελήσει να με δει κι εγώ να είμαι μακρυά και είναι σαν μαχαίρι στην καρδιά!!  ... Έτυχε να αρρωστήσει κι εμάς συγγενής μου όταν ήμουν έξω και έβλεπα πώς τον πρόσεχαν τα παιδιά του κι εγώ σκεφτόμουν πώς τους δικούς μου τους άφησα πίσω και έκλαιγα... Έκλαψα και κλαίω πολύ συχνά για τέτοια πιθανά ενδεχόμενα.

----------


## mairi

Να μην σκεφτεσαι ετσι.συμβουλη σου δινω να κρατας την.καθε μερα μαζι τους φυλαχτο..να πεις ποτε εχουμε χρονο..

----------


## Katerina2015

Τα ίδια και εγώ η μανούλα μου είναι 65 ο πατέρας μου 68 με βασανίζει παρά πολύ το γεγονός ότι περνάνε τα χρόνια και ότι κάποια στιγμή θα φύγουν.
Εδώ 21 χρόνια πέρασαν και δεν ξεπέρασα την γιαγιά μου πως θα αντέξω το άλλο;. 
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα πάω και εγώ μαζί τους δεν θέλω να ζήσω χωρίς τους γονείς μου η τα παιδιά μου

----------


## tzimani

Έμεινε βαριά μια εβδομαδα. Πηγαίνω αμερική.... Τώρα ότι γίνει έγινε. Το πολύ πολύ σε κάνα χρόνο να γυρίσω... αμα δεν την παλευω

----------


## tzimani

Δεν έχω βγάλει εισιτήριο. Απλά κάποιος εργοδότης με περιμένει την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα... Του είπα ότι θα πάω

----------


## tzimani

Να πάω ή να μην πάω πείτε μου ρε παιδιά!? Μου έχει φάει το μυαλό αυτή η κατάσταση. Με περιμένει ένας θείος που μου έχει δώσει διορία για το πόσο μπορεί να με φιλοξενήσει. Μίλησα και με μια εταιρεία και με θέλουνε αλλά και πάλι νιώθω λίγο άσχημα να πάω μόνος μου τόσο μακριά. Βέβαια το έχω ξανακάνει αλλά και πάλι κολλάω.... Είμαι συνέχεια στο site της αεροπορικής και λέω να κάνω κλικ, να μην κάνω, να κάνω, να μην κάνω.... Ουφ θα σκάσω!!! Δώστε μου μια λύση

----------


## Vox

> Να πάω ή να μην πάω πείτε μου ρε παιδιά!?
> ...
> Ουφ θα σκάσω!!! Δώστε μου μια λύση


Ξεκίνα μη λύσω τα σκυλιά!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ελπίζω μόνο να το έχεις μελετήσει καλά και να γίνει συντεταγμένα η προσπάθεια. Από αυτά που θυμάμαι που είχες γράψει παλιότερα, φαινόταν ότι δεν υπάρχουν πλέον περιθώρια για παλινδρομήσεις. Πρέπει να το θέλεις πολύ και να είσαι αποφασισμένος να αγωνιστείς.

----------


## tzimani

> Ξεκίνα μη λύσω τα σκυλιά!  
> 
> Ελπίζω μόνο να το έχεις μελετήσει καλά και να γίνει συντεταγμένα η προσπάθεια. Από αυτά που θυμάμαι που είχες γράψει παλιότερα, φαινόταν ότι δεν υπάρχουν πλέον περιθώρια για παλινδρομήσεις. Πρέπει να το θέλεις πολύ και να είσαι αποφασισμένος να αγωνιστείς.


Τι να πω. Όπως φαίνεται θα έχω μια βασική δουλίτσα για αρχή αλλά δεν έχω ρίξει και τόση πια μελέτη... Δεν έχω κανονίσει κατοικία κι από τον μισθό που θα παίρνω το πιο πιθανό είναι να μένω με συγκάτοικο. Έχω κάποιες γνωριμίες εκεί που μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Τίποτα άλλο δεν μπορώ να κανονίσω από τόσο μακριά.

Είναι και οι εξετάσεις για την τράπεζα Ελλάδας που θα πρέπει να θυσιάσω και ένα μεταπτυχιακό που Έλενα εδώ να αρχίσω. Πάνε όλα για του χρόνου σε περίπτωση που γυρίσω πίσω. Και εκεί ξέρω ότι οι πιθανότητες δεν είναι με το μέρος μου. Μόνο που έχω πει στον θείο, έρχομαι αλλά η ψυχή μου το ξέρει πόσο το φοβάμαι. Θέλω τη μαμά μου λολ. Και δεν το λέω για πλάκα

----------


## tzimani

Μιλήστε μου

----------


## chromatique

> Μιλήστε μου


Είσαι μοναχοπαίδι;

----------


## tzimani

> Είσαι μοναχοπαίδι;


ναι γιατι?

----------


## tzimani

Aloooooooo

----------


## tzimani

Θα δώσω ένα τέλος να ξεμπερδεύω. Μια σφαίρα είναι ότι χρειάζομαι.

----------


## tzimani

Θα γλιτωσω κι απ το να δω τους γονεις μου στο φερετρο. Δε γαμιεται.

Σας χαιρετω.

Χαρηκα γι ατην γνωριμια

----------


## EmaFil

τι έγινε...................??? τι σφαίρες....???? τι θέρετρα...???  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 


δυστυχώς κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει να φύγεις ή να μείνεις.....ή μάλλον όσοι θα σου πούνε φύγε άλλοι τόσοι θα σου πούνε μείνε....τι θέλω ν πω με αυτό...?? ότι η απόφαση είναι καθαρά δική σου...εσύ πρέπει να πάρεις μια απόφαση και να δεχτείς όλες τις συνέπειες που θα φέρει αυτή η απόφασή σου (είτε θετικές είτε αρνητικές) 

αυτό δεν είναι και απαραίτητα κακό....αφενός γιατί έτσι λειτουργεί το όλο πράμα...που λέγεται ζωή....αφετέρου γιατί εσύ κανονίζεις για τη ζωή, ωριμάζεις, παίρνεις αυτό που λέμε την ζωή σου στα χέρια σου...και αποφασίζεις εσύ και δεν βάζεις αντιπροσώπους να κάνουν μια δουλειά που υποτίθεται πρέπει να την κάνεις εσύ

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Θα γλιτωσω κι απ το να δω τους γονεις μου στο φερετρο. Δε γαμιεται.
> 
> Σας χαιρετω.
> 
> Χαρηκα γι ατην γνωριμια


Για να "γλιτώσεις" εσύ να δεις τους γονείς σου στο φέρετρο, κάτι που είναι η φυσική σειρά των πραγμάτων στους ανθρώπους, θα υποβάλλεις εκείνους στην τεράστια συμφορά να δουν το παιδί τους στο φέρετρο; Δεν είναι άδικο γι αυτούς τους ανθρώπους;
Και μία ερώτηση: Οπλοφορείς;

----------


## chromatique

Ως κάποια που έχει δει έναν από τους γονείς της στο φέρετρο στην τρυφερή μετεφηβική ηλικία σου λέω ότι το να θάβουν τα παιδιά τους γονείς τους είναι το φυσικότερο πράγμα στον κόσμο και όχι το αντίστροφο... Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και να δεις τα πράγματα λογικά. Σκέψου πόσο θα πονέσεις τους γονείς σου που τόσο αγαπάς. Και ζήτα βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό. Είναι η κοινή μοίρα όλων μας ο θάνατος, όμως, έχουμε μια ζωή να ζήσουμε προηγουμένως.

----------


## tzimani

> Για να "γλιτώσεις" εσύ να δεις τους γονείς σου στο φέρετρο, κάτι που είναι η φυσική σειρά των πραγμάτων στους ανθρώπους, θα υποβάλλεις εκείνους στην τεράστια συμφορά να δουν το παιδί τους στο φέρετρο; Δεν είναι άδικο γι αυτούς τους ανθρώπους;
> Και μία ερώτηση: Οπλοφορείς;


Φυσικα και δεν οπλοφορω. Και το να θελω να τερματισω τη ζωη μου (αν και δυσκολα θα το κανω) κι αυτο φυσιολογικο ειναι.... Για οποιον πραγματικα το θελει....και δικαιωμα του

----------


## tzimani

> τι έγινε...................??? τι σφαίρες....???? τι θέρετρα...??? 
> 
> 
> δυστυχώς κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει να φύγεις ή να μείνεις.....ή μάλλον όσοι θα σου πούνε φύγε άλλοι τόσοι θα σου πούνε μείνε....τι θέλω ν πω με αυτό...?? ότι η απόφαση είναι καθαρά δική σου...εσύ πρέπει να πάρεις μια απόφαση και να δεχτείς όλες τις συνέπειες που θα φέρει αυτή η απόφασή σου (είτε θετικές είτε αρνητικές) 
> 
> αυτό δεν είναι και απαραίτητα κακό....αφενός γιατί έτσι λειτουργεί το όλο πράμα...που λέγεται ζωή....αφετέρου γιατί εσύ κανονίζεις για τη ζωή, ωριμάζεις, παίρνεις αυτό που λέμε την ζωή σου στα χέρια σου...και αποφασίζεις εσύ και δεν βάζεις αντιπροσώπους να κάνουν μια δουλειά που υποτίθεται πρέπει να την κάνεις εσύ


Δεν θα ελεγα τιποτα απο ολα αυτα αν δεν διαβαζα στο κωλοιντερνετ ποσο ακριβη ειναι η πολη που σκοπευω να επισκεφθω.

Οσο για τις αυτοκτονιες και τα φερετρα σαν εσχατη λυση ειναι κατι. Η ζωη μου ειναι πολυ ασχημη αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## tzimani

Οκ η απόφαση θα είναι δική μου και μόνο αλλά έλα που δυσκολεύομαι να την πάρω... Δεν είναι κάτι εύκολο μέρος η Αμερική. Το φελεκι μου!!

----------


## Macgyver

Πολυ δυσκολο η απωλεια γονενεων , αλλα σιγουρα δεν θαθελαν οι γονεις σου αυτην την λυση , σαν εσχτατη λυση , το ηξερες οτι θα ' φυγουν ' , βαστα γερα ...........δεν ειναι λυση αυτο που προτιθεσαι να κανεις , σκεψου την ηλικια σου , το μελλον σου , ///,,,,,,,,,,,,της στιγμης ειναι αυτη η λυση .........στο λεει καποιος πολυ μεγαλυτερος αυτο , αν αυτο μετραει .....

----------


## ioannis2

tzimani, Αποστολία, Katerina2015, είσαστε παντρεμένοι, έχετε οικογένεια? Έχετε άλλα αδέρφια?
Mac, για σ'ενα ξέρω επειδη γνωριζόμαστε πολλή καιρό εδώ.

Συνήθως αυτοί που είναι παντρεμένοι και έχουν οικογένεια έχουν σε μικρό βαθμό και με πολύ λιγότερη συναισθηματική φόρτιση τέτοιες σκέψεις. Διότι ήδη έχουν αντικαταστήσει την πλησιέστερη προς τον άνθρωπο ψυχική σχέση του γονέα με άλλη σχέση, που ναι η φυσική πορεία των πραγμάτων, δλδ με τον/την σύζυγο και την οικογένεια.

tzimani, έχεις ήδη ζήσει ένα χρόνο μακριά τους, άρα διαθέτεις τα ψυχικά αποθέματα να ζεις χωρίς να τους έχεις ανάγκη (με την καλή έννοια), εκτός κι αν εκεί στην πραγματικότητα ήσουν ψυχικά μόνος οπότε έννιωθες την ανάγκη της παρουσίας τους κι αν ισχύει αυτό τότε υπήρξε αποφασιστικός λόγος για να στραφείς πίσω. 

Η δική μου εμπειρία λέει ότι με τον καιρό σιγά σιγά θα πρέπει να απεξαρτητοποιούμαστε από έντονους ψυχικούς δεσμούς με τους γονείς, δλδ να χαλαρώνει αυτή η ψυχική σχέση και να μετατρέπεται κυρίως σε σχέση ενδιαφέροντος παρά ψυχικού δεσμού. Μου ρχετε δε συχνά στο νου η κουβέντα που λέει "για μικρός μικρός παντρέψου για μικρός καλογερέψου". Διότι το αν κάποιος δεν επέλεξε μετά βεβαιότητας να μείνει μόνος η συνέχεια καταντά προβληματική πχ λιγοστεύουν με τον καιρό οι δυνατότητες εξεύρεσης κατάλληλου συντρόφου, γεννάται το αίσθημα της μοναξιάς, η αδυναμία να φροντίζει καποιος/α αποκλειστικά από μόνος τον εαυτό, η ανάγκη για παρέα καταντά σε προσκόλληση σε άτομα με τα οποία δεν ταιριάζεις κλπ.

----------


## tzimani

> tzimani, Αποστολία, Katerina2015, είσαστε παντρεμένοι, έχετε οικογένεια? Έχετε άλλα αδέρφια?
> Mac, για σ'ενα ξέρω επειδη γνωριζόμαστε πολλή καιρό εδώ.
> 
> Συνήθως αυτοί που είναι παντρεμένοι και έχουν οικογένεια έχουν σε μικρό βαθμό και με πολύ λιγότερη συναισθηματική φόρτιση τέτοιες σκέψεις. Διότι ήδη έχουν αντικαταστήσει την πλησιέστερη προς τον άνθρωπο ψυχική σχέση του γονέα με άλλη σχέση, που ναι η φυσική πορεία των πραγμάτων, δλδ με τον/την σύζυγο και την οικογένεια.
> 
> tzimani, έχεις ήδη ζήσει ένα χρόνο μακριά τους, άρα διαθέτεις τα ψυχικά αποθέματα να ζεις χωρίς να τους έχεις ανάγκη (με την καλή έννοια), εκτός κι αν εκεί στην πραγματικότητα ήσουν ψυχικά μόνος οπότε έννιωθες την ανάγκη της παρουσίας τους κι αν ισχύει αυτό τότε υπήρξε αποφασιστικός λόγος για να στραφείς πίσω. 
> 
> Η δική μου εμπειρία λέει ότι με τον καιρό σιγά σιγά θα πρέπει να απεξαρτητοποιούμαστε από έντονους ψυχικούς δεσμούς με τους γονείς, δλδ να χαλαρώνει αυτή η ψυχική σχέση και να μετατρέπεται κυρίως σε σχέση ενδιαφέροντος παρά ψυχικού δεσμού. Μου ρχετε δε συχνά στο νου η κουβέντα που λέει "για μικρός μικρός παντρέψου για μικρός καλογερέψου". Διότι το αν κάποιος δεν επέλεξε μετά βεβαιότητας να μείνει μόνος η συνέχεια καταντά προβληματική πχ λιγοστεύουν με τον καιρό οι δυνατότητες εξεύρεσης κατάλληλου συντρόφου, γεννάται το αίσθημα της μοναξιάς, η αδυναμία να φροντίζει καποιος/α αποκλειστικά από μόνος τον εαυτό, η ανάγκη για παρέα καταντά σε προσκόλληση σε άτομα με τα οποία δεν ταιριάζεις κλπ.


Αρα λοιπον καλυτερα να βγαλω το εισητηριο και να παω στη δουλεια μου?

----------


## tzimani

> Πολυ δυσκολο η απωλεια γονενεων , αλλα σιγουρα δεν θαθελαν οι γονεις σου αυτην την λυση , σαν εσχτατη λυση , το ηξερες οτι θα ' φυγουν ' , βαστα γερα ...........δεν ειναι λυση αυτο που προτιθεσαι να κανεις , σκεψου την ηλικια σου , το μελλον σου , ///,,,,,,,,,,,,της στιγμης ειναι αυτη η λυση .........στο λεει καποιος πολυ μεγαλυτερος αυτο , αν αυτο μετραει .....


Ενταξει ναι, κομματι δυσκολο να αυτοκτονησω αφου η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια και μαλλον δεν πεθαινει ποτε... το θεμα μου ειναι η μεταναστευση και οτι αυτη συνεπαγεται, καλο ή κακο ή και τα δυο

----------


## ioannis2

> Αρα λοιπον καλυτερα να βγαλω το εισητηριο και να παω στη δουλεια μου?


Ναι, εκτός κι αν έχεις σοβαρή δυσκολία στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις δλδ στο να κάνεις φιλίες και σχέσεις και συνάμα είσαι και πολύ συναισθηματικός χαρακτήρας.

----------


## tzimani

> Ναι, εκτός κι αν έχεις σοβαρή δυσκολία στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις δλδ στο να κάνεις φιλίες και σχέσεις και συνάμα είσαι και πολύ συναισθηματικός χαρακτήρας.


Όχι εντάξει φιλίες κάνω δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Επίσης εκεί που πάω έχω ήδη και κάποιους φίλους και κάποιους συγγενείς.

----------


## ioannis2

> Όχι εντάξει φιλίες κάνω δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Επίσης εκεί που πάω έχω ήδη και κάποιους φίλους και κάποιους συγγενείς.


Άρα είσαι okey...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Γεια σας, δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκομαι στο σωστό σημείο του φόρουμ διότι οι δικοί ευτυχώς είναι εν ζωή αλλά επειδή έχουν αρχίσει και μεγαλώνουν συνεχώς γυρίζει στο μυαλό μου η σκέψη πως κάποια στιγμή θα τους χάσω και νιώθω πως δεν θα μπορέσω να το διαπραγματευτώ όταν συμβεί. Με απασχολεί πιο πολύ από τη δική μου θνητότητα. Είμαι 35 και μέχρι χθες ένιωθα παιδί. Ο πατέρας μου είναι πλέον 81 και η μητέρα μου κάτω από 70. Υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να ξαναφύγω από Ελλάδα μόνιμα και οι στιγμές που μπορώ να περνάω κοντά τους θα λιγοστέψουν κι άλλο. Ξέρω ότι πιθανώς το μέλλον μου θα είναι καλύτερο έξω και έχω κάνει ήδη έναν χρόνο στην αμερική αλλά δεν άντεξα και γύρισα κοντά τους αν και άνεργος.
> 
> Δεν ήμουν ο τύπος που πάντα είχε σχέσεις και ήταν ανεξάρτητος από μικρός. Έχω μεγαλώσει μαζί τους και η σκέψη ότι μια μέρα δεν θα ακούω τη φωνή τους απλά με σκοτώνει. Τόσο που παραμελώ τον εαυτό μου. Δεν μπορώ τους αποχωρισμούς και έχω πολύ καλούς γονείς που μέχρι σήμερα με φροντίζουν και θα μου λείψουν. Απλά προσεύχομαι να μην φύγουν γρήγορα αλλά μετά από πολλά χρόνια. Όσο γίνεται περισσότερα γιατί απλά δεν ξέρω αν είμαι ανώριμος ή ευαίσθητος αλλά απλά δεν μπορώ να το διαπραγματευτώ. Κρατώ μόνο μια ελπίδα ότι όταν συμβεί το ΓΑΜΗΜΕΝΟ μια αόρατη δύναμη θα μου φέρει ψυχραιμία και λογική ώστε να δω το πράγμα αντικειμενικά και όχι να χάσω τον κόσμο μέσα μου.


Καλημέρα tzimani!
Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα θέλεις να φύγεις για οικονομικό θέμα! Εδώ είσαι άνεργος και δεν τα βγάζεις πέρα και δεν μπορείς να βρεις δουλειά?
Εκτός από την απόσταση τι άλλοι σε φοβίζει? Το ότι θα είσαι μακριά από τους γονείς σου?
Αυτήν είναι η φυσική εξέλιξη του ανθρώπου να φεύγει κάποια στιγμή από το σπίτι και να κάνει τις δικές του προσπαθείες.

----------


## tzimani

> Καλημέρα tzimani!
> Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα θέλεις να φύγεις για οικονομικό θέμα! Εδώ είσαι άνεργος και δεν τα βγάζεις πέρα και δεν μπορείς να βρεις δουλειά?
> Εκτός από την απόσταση τι άλλοι σε φοβίζει? Το ότι θα είσαι μακριά από τους γονείς σου?
> Αυτήν είναι η φυσική εξέλιξη του ανθρώπου να φεύγει κάποια στιγμή από το σπίτι και να κάνει τις δικές του προσπαθείες.


Ούτε καν η απόσταση με φοβίζει. Σε λίγους μήνες οι δικοί μου θα έρθουν εκεί. Είμαστε όλοι αμερικανοί υπήκοοι. Με φοβίζει λίγο η ακρίβεια εκεί αλλά βέβαια παίζουν και οι άπειρες ευκαιρίες σε σχέση με εδώ. Την πήρα την απόφασή μου. Σε λίγο βγάζω εισητήριο.

----------


## tzimani

Αλλά και να μην έρθουν θα έχουμε συχνή επικοινωνία.

----------


## EmaFil

οκ, μπορεί η Αμερική να μην εύκολο μέρος....αλλά τι είναι εύκολο...??? να είσαι εδώ άνεργος και να χαραμίζεις τη ζωή σου...??

κοίτα, για τους περισσότερους από εμάς εδώ μέσα τίποτα δεν είναι εύκολο και ταυτόχρονα τίποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο (αν με πιάνεις τι εννοώ)....εκτός αν ανήκεις στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που τα βρήκαν έτοιμα...

σκέψου όμως ότι για μένα έχεις ένα βασικό ατού....την υπηκοότητα...που πολλοί θα ζήλευαν να είναι στη θέση σου....πάτα λοιπόν πάνω σε αυτό και κυνηγά τα όνειρα σου...όλα τα άλλα θα έρθουν σιγά σιγά....και να δεις και οι γονείς σου θα είναι ευτυχισμένοι και αν έρθουν κ μαζί σου όπως λες τότε όλα καλά..

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ούτε καν η απόσταση με φοβίζει. Σε λίγους μήνες οι δικοί μου θα έρθουν εκεί. Είμαστε όλοι αμερικανοί υπήκοοι. Με φοβίζει λίγο η ακρίβεια εκεί αλλά βέβαια παίζουν και οι άπειρες ευκαιρίες σε σχέση με εδώ. Την πήρα την απόφασή μου. Σε λίγο βγάζω εισητήριο.


Τέλεια! Έχω μία αίσθηση οτι αυτή τη φορά όλα θα πάνε καλά. Θα τα καταφέρεις!

----------


## tzimani

Μακάρι τι να πω σας ευχαριστώ όλους και όλες. Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα μου. Να κάνω κάτι που από τη μια θέλω από την άλλη μου πέφτει κομμάτι βαρύ αλλά οκ. Ότι να είναι θα το αντέξουμε. Απ'το ολότελα καλή κι η παναγιωτενα. Και ίσως οδηγήσει σε κάτι καλό.... Μακάρι.... Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές παιδιά.

----------


## tzimani

> Τέλεια! Έχω μία αίσθηση οτι αυτή τη φορά όλα θα πάνε καλά. Θα τα καταφέρεις!


Σε ευχαριστώ μακάρι. Τουλάχιστον μου έφυγαν οι αυτοκτονικοι ιδεασμοι.... Θέλω να πιστεύω πως όντος θα πάνε καλά τα πράγματα

----------


## tzimani

> οκ, μπορεί η Αμερική να μην εύκολο μέρος....αλλά τι είναι εύκολο...??? να είσαι εδώ άνεργος και να χαραμίζεις τη ζωή σου...??
> 
> κοίτα, για τους περισσότερους από εμάς εδώ μέσα τίποτα δεν είναι εύκολο και ταυτόχρονα τίποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο (αν με πιάνεις τι εννοώ)....εκτός αν ανήκεις στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που τα βρήκαν έτοιμα...
> 
> σκέψου όμως ότι για μένα έχεις ένα βασικό ατού....την υπηκοότητα...που πολλοί θα ζήλευαν να είναι στη θέση σου....πάτα λοιπόν πάνω σε αυτό και κυνηγά τα όνειρα σου...όλα τα άλλα θα έρθουν σιγά σιγά....και να δεις και οι γονείς σου θα είναι ευτυχισμένοι και αν έρθουν κ μαζί σου όπως λες τότε όλα καλά..


Όντος η υπηκοότητα με βοηθάει πολύ. Συμφωνώ με ότι λες. Έτσι είναι. Μακάρι να έρθουν όλα κι ας αργήσουν. Τώρα που πέσαμε στο νερό θα κολυμπήσουμε αδερφέ.

----------


## tzimani

Δυσκολεύομαι να πατήσω το κουμπί να βγάλω το εισιτήριο lol. Εν τω μεταξύ την Δευτέρα έχω συνέντευξη για δουλειά εκεί.

----------


## vickympou

Άκουσε με και μένα που πλέον δεν έχω γονείς. Νομίζεις ότι η απώλεια των γονιών σου θα είναι κάτι που θα σε διαλύσει και πως η ζωή σου τελείωσε. Νομίζεις πως όταν πεθάνει η μάνα, θα πεθάνεις και συ λίγο αργότερα.
Λοιπόν, δεν γίνεται αυτό! Συνεχίζεις να ζεις κανονικά. Ίσως παίρνει λίγο χρόνο στην αρχή, όμως μετά καταλαβαίνεις τη θνητότητα σου και προσπαθείς να ζήσεις όσο καλύτερα μπορείς.
Δεν θα πεθάνετε όταν χάσατε κάποιον. Ειλικρινά.
Βγάλε το εισιτήριο σου λοιπόν, πριν μετανιώσεις για την ευκαιρία που έχασες. Οι γονείς σου, έζησαν την ζωή τους. Σε γέννησε η μάνα σου όχι για μείνεις για "πάντα" μαζί της αλλά για να φτιάξεις μια ζωή όπως εσύ την επιθυμείς.

----------


## tzimani

> Άκουσε με και μένα που πλέον δεν έχω γονείς. Νομίζεις ότι η απώλεια των γονιών σου θα είναι κάτι που θα σε διαλύσει και πως η ζωή σου τελείωσε. Νομίζεις πως όταν πεθάνει η μάνα, θα πεθάνεις και συ λίγο αργότερα.
> Λοιπόν, δεν γίνεται αυτό! Συνεχίζεις να ζεις κανονικά. Ίσως παίρνει λίγο χρόνο στην αρχή, όμως μετά καταλαβαίνεις τη θνητότητα σου και προσπαθείς να ζήσεις όσο καλύτερα μπορείς.
> Δεν θα πεθάνετε όταν χάσατε κάποιον. Ειλικρινά.
> Βγάλε το εισιτήριο σου λοιπόν, πριν μετανιώσεις για την ευκαιρία που έχασες. Οι γονείς σου, έζησαν την ζωή τους. Σε γέννησε η μάνα σου όχι για μείνεις για "πάντα" μαζί της αλλά για να φτιάξεις μια ζωή όπως εσύ την επιθυμείς.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Βίκυ για την απάντηση σου. Το έχω πάρει απόφαση. Σε λίγες μέρες φεύγω. Όσο για τους δικούς μου θέλω να φύγουν ήρεμα και σε βαθιά γεράματα.

----------


## tzimani

Μόλις εβγαλα το γαμωεισιτηριο. 650 ευρω στο αγνωστο με βαρκα την ελπιδα..... Συναισθηματα αναμικτα. Θα μου λειψουν οι δικοι μου μου ερχεται να βαλω τα κλαματα

----------


## tzimani

Οποιος μπορει να με εμψυχωσει καπως παιδια..δεν ειμαι καλα

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Tzimani μου, αγόρι μου, έκανες επιτέλους μετά από τόσο καιρό το μεγάλο βήμα! Και μην ανησυχείς τόσο πολύ, αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά κανείς δεν θα σε εμποδίσει να γυρίσεις πίσω. Η ουσία είναι οτι αποφάσισες να δράσεις και αυτό πρέπει να σε χαροποιεί και όχι να σε αγχώνει. Πότε πετάς;

----------


## tzimani

> Tzimani μου, αγόρι μου, έκανες επιτέλους μετά από τόσο καιρό το μεγάλο βήμα! Και μην ανησυχείς τόσο πολύ, αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά κανείς δεν θα σε εμποδίσει να γυρίσεις πίσω. Η ουσία είναι οτι αποφάσισες να δράσεις και αυτό πρέπει να σε χαροποιεί και όχι να σε αγχώνει. Πότε πετάς;


Ευχαριστώ! Ναι αυτό σκέφτομαι πως αν τα πράγματα είναι τόσο χάλια θα γυρίσω πίσω... Μόνο αυτό με κρατάει από το να κάνω άσχημες σκέψεις. 

Πετάω αύριο το απόγευμα από Αθήνα.

----------


## tzimani

και εχω φρικαρει ασχημα

----------


## tzimani

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το κάνω. Σήμερα έκλαιγα όλη μέρα. Στο ταξίδι θα πιω θα γίνω τύφλα

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Όλα θα πάνε καλά, μην φοβάσαι! Θα κάνεις την προσπάθειά σου, για σένα και μόνο. Το οφείλεις μόνο στον εαυτό σου και δεν έχεις να αποδείξεις σε κανέναν τίποτα, αυτό να σκέφτεσαι.

----------


## tzimani

Ευχαριστώ κι εσένα και όλους που μου απαντάτε και τον θεό που μου έδωσε δύο υπέροχους γονείς που είναι πίσω μου σε κάθε βήμα και υποστηρίζουν.

Όσο για την Αμερική, δεν θα καθίσω να σκάσω ούτε να απαιτήσω πράγματα από αυτή την προσπάθεια. Αν πάει καλά θα είναι κάτι θετικό. Αν όχι θα είναι ένα μάθημα και απλά θα χωνέψω το ότι αυτή η χώρα για μένα τελείωσε. Θα γυρίσω στην ελλαδιτσα και θα την περνάω με ψωμί κι ελιά. Αλλιώς εκεί, το κεφάλι κάτω και αγώνας. Αυτό άλλωστε πουθενά δεν το γλιτώνεις... Να φανταστείς ότι εγώ που δήλωνα πάντα ότι δεν είμαι θρήσκο άτομο, άρχισα να προσεύχομαι κλαίγοντας. Το πιστεύεις?? Ω ναι. Άρχισα να θέλω να κάνω οικογένεια, άρχισα πολλά να σκέφτομαι. 

Για να μην λέω πολλά, είμαι πολύ φορτισμένος συναισθηματικά σήμερα. Είμαι μαθημενος με τους γονείς μου αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν γίνεται να είμαστε αιώνια μαζί. Από την άλλη δώσαμε μια υπόσχεση να έρθουν κοντά μου αν τελικά στεργιώσω εκεί. 

Ένας μικρός θάνατος είναι που ίσως όμως οδηγήσει στην γέννηση μιας καινούργιας ζωής.

Είναι ίσως ο ********ς κύκλος της ζωής που πονάει σάλα που είναι και όμορφος.

----------


## Mrgilleas

tzimani τι σε κανει να πας στην Αμερικη και δεν το παλευεις να βρεις εδω εργασια ξερω ειναι χαμηλοι οι μισθοι αλλα και στην Αμερικη εχει πολυ εγκληματικοτητα και δουλευεις μεχρι τα βαθια γεραματα εκει.σκεψου οτι ο μεσος ορος συνταξιοδοτησης των γυναικων(οχι ανδρων) ειναι 66 χρονια και υπαρχουν 70ηδες εκει που εργαζονται ακομη,συν τα πολυ φονικα που γινονται εκει λογω της μεγαλης οπλοκατοχης.αλλα εν πασει περιπτωσει ισως απογοητευτηκες απο εδω και πας εκει τελως παντων καλη αρχη στην καινουργια σου πορεια.

Οσο για τους γονεις ειναι θετικο που τους αγαπας και δεν θελεις να τους χασεις το προβλημα θα ηταν να μην σε ενοιαζαν οι γονεις σου.μακαρι να ξεπερασουν τα 90 για να τους χαρεις περισσοτερο αλλα οτι και αν γινει αυριο μεθαυριο ειναι η πορεια του ανθρωπου να γεννιεται, να μεγαλωνει, να κανει οικογενεια, να χαρει τη συνταξη στα γεραματα και στο τελος να αποβιωσει.εχουν περασει απο τη γη συμφωνα με τους επιστημονες πανω απο 100 δισεκατομμυρια ανθρωποι και ζουν αυτη τη στιγμη 7 δισεκατομμυρια και λιγο παραπανω ανθρωποι.

προσωπικα δεν περναω καλα στη ζωη μου νιωθω απεραντη μοναξια και οτι οι γυναικες δεν με καταλαβαινουν αλλα τι να κανω εναποθετω τις ελπιδες μου στο Θεο και ελπιζω στην αλλη ζωη να παω σε ενα καλυτερο μερος χωρις στεναχωριες και θλιψεις

----------


## tzimani

> tzimani τι σε κανει να πας στην Αμερικη και δεν το παλευεις να βρεις εδω εργασια ξερω ειναι χαμηλοι οι μισθοι αλλα και στην Αμερικη εχει πολυ εγκληματικοτητα και δουλευεις μεχρι τα βαθια γεραματα εκει.σκεψου οτι ο μεσος ορος συνταξιοδοτησης των γυναικων(οχι ανδρων) ειναι 66 χρονια και υπαρχουν 70ηδες εκει που εργαζονται ακομη,συν τα πολυ φονικα που γινονται εκει λογω της μεγαλης οπλοκατοχης.αλλα εν πασει περιπτωσει ισως απογοητευτηκες απο εδω και πας εκει τελως παντων καλη αρχη στην καινουργια σου πορεια.
> 
> Οσο για τους γονεις ειναι θετικο που τους αγαπας και δεν θελεις να τους χασεις το προβλημα θα ηταν να μην σε ενοιαζαν οι γονεις σου.μακαρι να ξεπερασουν τα 90 για να τους χαρεις περισσοτερο αλλα οτι και αν γινει αυριο μεθαυριο ειναι η πορεια του ανθρωπου να γεννιεται, να μεγαλωνει, να κανει οικογενεια, να χαρει τη συνταξη στα γεραματα και στο τελος να αποβιωσει.εχουν περασει απο τη γη συμφωνα με τους επιστημονες πανω απο 100 δισεκατομμυρια ανθρωποι και ζουν αυτη τη στιγμη 7 δισεκατομμυρια και λιγο παραπανω ανθρωποι.
> 
> προσωπικα δεν περναω καλα στη ζωη μου νιωθω απεραντη μοναξια και οτι οι γυναικες δεν με καταλαβαινουν αλλα τι να κανω εναποθετω τις ελπιδες μου στο Θεο και ελπιζω στην αλλη ζωη να παω σε ενα καλυτερο μερος χωρις στεναχωριες και θλιψεις


Τώρα είναι αργά. Είμαι ήδη στο λεωφορείο για το αεροδρόμιο. Κοίτα δεν με δένει κάνεις εκεί. Έχω δώσει περιθώριο έναν μήνα. Άμα δεν την παλεύω θα φύγω φίλε. Δεν φεύγω για πάντα. Βέβαια ουδέν μονιμοτεεο του προσωρινού αλλά οκ. Κρατάω την πισινή ότι μπορεί να γυρίσω. 

Προς το παρόν επικεντρωνομαι στο ταξίδι που έχω μπροστά μου και ελπίζω στο καλύτερο.

----------


## tzimani

Το θέμα της απώλειας των δικών μου προσπαθώ να το ζυμώσω μέσα μου πρωτού βρεθώ προ τετελεσμένων. Ξέρω όλοι μεγαλώνουμε. Ένας συμμαθητής μου στο λύκειο έχασε τους δικούς του τον έναν Δευτέρα Λυκείου και τον άλλον Τρίτη για σκέψου. 

Έτσι λοιπόν αποδέχομαι τον θάνατο σαν κάτι το αναπόφευκτο και να σου αποδέχομαι και τον δικό μου.

Νιώθω ότι είμαι σε καλή ηλικία και θα προσπαθώ κάθε μέρα να την κάνω να μετράει αλλά συμφιλιώνομαι με την ιδέα ότι κι εγώ θα αφήσω αυτόν τον κόσμο μια μέρα. Προς το παρόν αρχίζουν και με πιάνουν τα πατρικά μου ένστικτα και η ανάγκη να κάνω τη δική μου οικογένεια. 

Μακάρι να την είχα κάνει εδώ Ελλάδα τι να πω. Ίσως η μοίρα μου να είναι στην Αμερική. Κι επειδή με ρωτάς τι με κάνει να θέλω νά πάω είναι για καλύτερα λεφτά και ευκαιρίες. Βλέπεις μπορεί όντος να δουλεύουν μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα αλλά εδώ ακούγεται το ενδεχόμενο να μην πάρουμε σύνταξη ποτέ. Όπου κι αν πας δουλεύεις μαύρα. Στην Αμερική άμα σου κάτσει καλά το οικονομικό παίρνεις σύνταξη στα 50. Κι έρχεσαι μετά εδώ και αράζεις. Εγώ το σκέφτομαι και έτσι. Τουλάχιστον γνωστοί μου έτσι το κανονίζουν. Παίρνουν ακίνητα εκεί και μετά θα ζούνε από τα νοίκια. Ή θα τα πουλήσουν όταν η αξία τους θα έχει ανέβει σημαντικά. 

Δεν ξέρω. Τώρα πια έχει έρθει η ώρα. Στις 5 πετάω το απόγευμα. Θα πάω, θα κάνω κάποιες συζητήσεις εκεί. Ίσως πάω και σερβιτόρος κανένα μήνα να βάλω κανένα λεφτο και να γυρίσω. Ποιος ξέρει...

Μετά σκέφτομαι Αθήνα ή Κρήτη ή Θεσσαλονίκη. Θα δούμε. Είμαι πολύ φοβισμένος από το πώς θα μπορέσω να τα βγάλω πέρα κι εδώ. Ακούω τα τρελά. Κόσμο να τρώει από τα σκουπίδια και άλλα τέτοια. Για σκέψου.

Αυτός είναι εν ολίγοις ο τρόπος σκέψης μου.

----------


## tzimani

Ένας άλλος λόγος που φεύγω είναι επειδή φεύγουν όλοι. Ξαδέρφια φεύγουν, γείτονες φεύγουν, άγνωστοι φεύγουν, τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια το κλίμα ήταν παραπάνω από χάλια. Ένας άλλος λόγος είναι ότι είμαι υπήκοος Αμερικανός οπότε είπα να το εκμεταλλευτώ.

Αλλά όπως προείπα, αν χαλαστω θα φύγω να πάει να γαμηθει. Όπως λέει κι ο Καζαντζίδης, πιο καλά στο φτωχικό ψωμί κι ελιά, παρά 1000 καλά στην σκληρή ξενιτιά

----------


## tzimani

Όσο περνάει η ώρα νιώθω ότι κάνω τρελή βλακεία....

----------


## Sonia

Σταμάτα βρε τις δεύτερες σκέψεις συνεχώς. Πήρες μία απόφαση επιτέλους, πας, κοίτα να δεις τι θα γίνει εκεί. Συνεχώς στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου είναι η αμφιβολία για την παραμικρή απόφαση που παίρνεις ή τι θα γινόταν αν... Σε κάθε επιλογή που κάνουμε, αφήνουμε απέξω κάποιες άλλες επιλογές. Δεν έχει νόημα να σκεφτόμαστε τις εναλλακτικές επιλογές όταν αυτή τη στιγμή πήραμε την συγκεκριμένη απόφαση. Το μόνο που καταφέρνουμε είναι να μας γίνεται το κεφάλι καζάνι και να μπερδεύουμε τα μπούτια μας. Κοίτα λίγο και το βραχυχρόνιο μέλλον τώρα, διότι νομίζω ότι με το να σκέφτεσαι το πολύ μακροχρόνιο κάπου μπερδεύεσαι χειρότερα. Βήμα-βήμα να το πας.

----------


## tzimani

> Σταμάτα βρε τις δεύτερες σκέψεις συνεχώς. Πήρες μία απόφαση επιτέλους, πας, κοίτα να δεις τι θα γίνει εκεί. Συνεχώς στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου είναι η αμφιβολία για την παραμικρή απόφαση που παίρνεις ή τι θα γινόταν αν... Σε κάθε επιλογή που κάνουμε, αφήνουμε απέξω κάποιες άλλες επιλογές. Δεν έχει νόημα να σκεφτόμαστε τις εναλλακτικές επιλογές όταν αυτή τη στιγμή πήραμε την συγκεκριμένη απόφαση. Το μόνο που καταφέρνουμε είναι να μας γίνεται το κεφάλι καζάνι και να μπερδεύουμε τα μπούτια μας. Κοίτα λίγο και το βραχυχρόνιο μέλλον τώρα, διότι νομίζω ότι με το να σκέφτεσαι το πολύ μακροχρόνιο κάπου μπερδεύεσαι χειρότερα. Βήμα-βήμα να το πας.


Το μόνο πράγμα που είναι τώρα στο μυαλό μου είναι οι γονείς μου και πόσο κλαιγαμε χθες. Ιδιαίτερα εγώ πλανταξα. Δεν μπορώ τους αποχωρισμόυς.... Συνεχώς απλά ελπίζω να κάνω πιο θετικές σκέψεις αλλά είμαι μοναχοπαίδι δεν έχουν άλλον.

Δεν το βλέπω να κρατάει το πράγμα στην Αμερική.... Ακόμα κι αν κάνω υπομονή λίγους μήνες, θα αρχίσω να τους ζητάω στην πορεία. Βέβαια μου είπαν ότι αν τακτοποιηθω θα έρθουν νά μείνουμε λίγο καιρό μαζί αλλά αυτό είναι και ακριβό και ταλαιπωρία για αυτούς. Η μαμά μου έγινε 67 προχθές κι ο μπαμπάς είναι 81. Τέτοια ταλαιπωρία για έναν μισθό τρεις κι εξήντα?? 

Η Αμερική είναι αυτή που είναι μαλακες ψάχνουν. 

Δε ξέρω ρε παιδιά... Δεν ξέρω

----------


## tzimani

Σας παρακαλώ προσευχηθείτε για μένα

----------


## tzimani

Φοβάμαι και τα κωλοαεροπλανα...!!!! Αχ μανούλα μου πού είσαι σε άφησα...

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Φιλοσόφησέ το και θα σου φύγει η στεναχώρια: Εάν πετύχεις θα είσαι χαρούμενος γιατί πέτυχες τον σκοπό σου και θα πάρεις και τους γονείς σου κοντά και θα ερχόσαστε κάθε χρόνο διακοπές στην Ελλάδα. Εάν δεν βρεις τίποτα καλό απλά θα γυρίσεις πίσω στους γονείς σου ανακουφισμένος που γύρισες στην πατρίδα. Εάν η κατάσταση είναι "ούτε καλά ούτε χάλια" τότε θα δουλέψεις ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, θα μαζέψεις λςφτά και θα επιστρέψεις. 
Ποιός ο λόγος λοιπόν να σκέφτεσαι τόσο "οριστικά" και να βρίσκεσαι σε τόση μεγάλη φόρτιση; Δεν ταξιδεύεις 50 χρόνια πριν που τα ταξίδια ήταν πανάκριβα και ξεπλήρωνες για χρόνια το εισητήριό σου και δεν μπορούσες να επιστρέψεις εάν δεν περνούσες 10ετία. Τώρα είναι πολύ εύκολες οι μετακινήσεις. Ό,τι κι αν συμβεί σε μερικές ώρες είσαι σπίτι σου, στους γονείς σου.

----------


## tzimani

Ακύρωσα το εισιτήριο τελευταία στιγμή

----------


## tzimani

Ρε παιδιά μήπως πάσχω από κρίσεις πανικού?? Μήπως είμαι τεμπέλης και δεν θέλω να εργαστώ? Μήπως είμαι τρελός τελείως? Άλλος θα σκότωνε για τέτοιες ευκαιρίες κι εγώ τις πετάω. Αλλά ξέροντας βέβαια από πριν ότι θα είμαι τσιμα τσιμα από λεφτά. Δεν είχα υπομονή και αντέδρασα σπασμωδικά. Βέβαια τώρα που ήρεμα το βλέπω κατάλαβα τι μαλακια έκανα αλλά το πρωί ένιωθα απαίσια. Φανταζομουν αεροπλάνα να συγκρούονται, ουρανοξύστες να πέφτουν και διάφορα άλλα. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει τώρα έχω λίγο χρόνο να το συζητήσω με τη γιατρό αυτό. Μήπως απλά δεν την θέλω την Αμερική και δημιουργώ δικαιολογίες?? Έκλαιγα χθες μήπως δεν ξαναβλεπα ζωντανούς τους δικούς μου. Μιλάμε για χοντρά ψυχικά Λουκια. Ένιωθα χειρότερα από το να έμπαινα για εγχείρηση πχ. Έξω από το ******** αεροδρόμιο. Ας ερχόταν ένας να με σπρώξει μέσα στο γαμωαεροπλανο! Δεν έχω χρόνο. Χρειάζομαι απαντήσεις!!!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ε, τώρα έχεις άπλετο χρόνο να σκεφτείς.

----------


## tzimani

> Ε, τώρα έχεις άπλετο χρόνο να σκεφτείς.


Όντος. Αν και ελαφρώς απογοητευμένος πλην πιο ήρεμος. Μπορεί να μην έκανα το μεγάλο μεγάλο βήμα αλλά τουλάχιστον ήταν κάτι. Έτσι το βλέπω

----------


## Mrgilleas

> Το θέμα της απώλειας των δικών μου προσπαθώ να το ζυμώσω μέσα μου πρωτού βρεθώ προ τετελεσμένων. Ξέρω όλοι μεγαλώνουμε. Ένας συμμαθητής μου στο λύκειο έχασε τους δικούς του τον έναν Δευτέρα Λυκείου και τον άλλον Τρίτη για σκέψου. 
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν αποδέχομαι τον θάνατο σαν κάτι το αναπόφευκτο και να σου αποδέχομαι και τον δικό μου.
> 
> Νιώθω ότι είμαι σε καλή ηλικία και θα προσπαθώ κάθε μέρα να την κάνω να μετράει αλλά συμφιλιώνομαι με την ιδέα ότι κι εγώ θα αφήσω αυτόν τον κόσμο μια μέρα. Προς το παρόν αρχίζουν και με πιάνουν τα πατρικά μου ένστικτα και η ανάγκη να κάνω τη δική μου οικογένεια. 
> 
> Μακάρι να την είχα κάνει εδώ Ελλάδα τι να πω. Ίσως η μοίρα μου να είναι στην Αμερική. Κι επειδή με ρωτάς τι με κάνει να θέλω νά πάω είναι για καλύτερα λεφτά και ευκαιρίες. Βλέπεις μπορεί όντος να δουλεύουν μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα αλλά εδώ ακούγεται το ενδεχόμενο να μην πάρουμε σύνταξη ποτέ. Όπου κι αν πας δουλεύεις μαύρα. Στην Αμερική άμα σου κάτσει καλά το οικονομικό παίρνεις σύνταξη στα 50. Κι έρχεσαι μετά εδώ και αράζεις. Εγώ το σκέφτομαι και έτσι. Τουλάχιστον γνωστοί μου έτσι το κανονίζουν. Παίρνουν ακίνητα εκεί και μετά θα ζούνε από τα νοίκια. Ή θα τα πουλήσουν όταν η αξία τους θα έχει ανέβει σημαντικά. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω. Τώρα πια έχει έρθει η ώρα. Στις 5 πετάω το απόγευμα. Θα πάω, θα κάνω κάποιες συζητήσεις εκεί. Ίσως πάω και σερβιτόρος κανένα μήνα να βάλω κανένα λεφτο και να γυρίσω. Ποιος ξέρει...
> ...


καταρχην δυσκολα στη Αμερικη να παρεις συνταξη στα 50 οπως σου ειπα δουλευουν παρα πολυ εκει μεχρι πολυ ηλικιωμενοι.Επισης για τη συνταξη στην Ελλαδα που λες οτι δεν θα παρεις ποτε,δεν ισχυει αν εχεις 40 χρονια διαμονης στην Ελλαδα και τα ενσημα να μην εχεις πιασει για να βγαλεις συνταξη μπορεις να βγαλεις το επιδομα υπερηλικου ανασφαλιστου του ΟΓΑ οταν θα εισαι 67 ετων συμφωνα με τα σημερινα δεδομενα μονο που ειναι σαν προνοιακη παροχη και ειναι καθαρα 300 ευρω περιπου.

----------


## tzimani

> καταρχην δυσκολα στη Αμερικη να παρεις συνταξη στα 50 οπως σου ειπα δουλευουν παρα πολυ εκει μεχρι πολυ ηλικιωμενοι.Επισης για τη συνταξη στην Ελλαδα που λες οτι δεν θα παρεις ποτε,δεν ισχυει αν εχεις 40 χρονια διαμονης στην Ελλαδα και τα ενσημα να μην εχεις πιασει για να βγαλεις συνταξη μπορεις να βγαλεις το επιδομα υπερηλικου ανασφαλιστου του ΟΓΑ οταν θα εισαι 67 ετων συμφωνα με τα σημερινα δεδομενα μονο που ειναι σαν προνοιακη παροχη και ειναι καθαρα 300 ευρω περιπου.


Μπορω ομως να βγαλω λεφτα και μετα να γυρισω να κανω κατι πιο χαλαρο εδω. Ειναι πολλες οι διοδοι που μπορεις να ακολουθησεις και οι ευκαιριες ειναι απλα απειρες. Δηλαδη πιστευεις πως εδω μπορεις να ζησεις με 300 ευρω συνταξη? Ο μισθος που θα παιρνεις εκει θα ειναι πολλαπλασιος σε σχεση με εδω και γενικως ενω εδω σε θεωρουν μπαρμπα για καποιες δουλειες πρωτου καν προλαβεις να πατησεις το ποδι σου στο κατωφλι εκει σε θεωρουν ευφορο εδαφος για καλλιεργεια. Βλεπεις τη διαφορα? Μπορω να παρω ενα μικρο δανειο εκει και να παρω καποιο part time μεταπτυχιακο που εχει παγκοσμια αναγνωριση και κυρος. Μετα the sky is the limit. Ναι η αμερικη ειναι δυσκολη για πολλους αλλα εσυ μιλας για ολο τον κοσμο. Για παρανομους μεξικανους για αστεγους που εργαζονται ισα για να μενουν στη ζωη τρωγοντας με food stamps. Αμα βαλεις ολο τον πληθυσμο ναι οντος υπαρχει κι εκει εξαθλιωση αλλα εδω μιλαμε πως εχω ενα πτυχιο, εχω υπηκοοτητα και εχω μια πιο σταθερη κατασταση στην ελλαδα για να γυρισω αν χρειαστει. Οποτε τι λεμε? Θα κατσω εδω να δουλευω οπου να ναι και να παρακαλαω για να παρω στα 67 300 ευρω το μηνα? Αν υπαρχουν βεβαια ακομα μεχρι τοτε, 32 χρονια μετα..... Τι λεμε τωρα? Δε ξερω φιλε. Εκανα πισω τελευταια στιγμη αλλα δεν ξερω. Αν δεν δεις, δεν ξερεις. Αντε πες μου εσυ τι σκατα να κανω....

----------


## Sonia

Όπως το πας δεν θα βγάλεις σύνταξη γιατί απλούστατα δεν λες να πάρεις μία απόφαση και να την τηρήσεις. Τόσο καιρό έστω και προσωρινά που σου έλεγα να πιάσεις μία δουλειά στην Ελλάδα να βοηθάς λίγο τους γονείς οικονομικά και να κοινωνικοποιηθείς λίγο, τα έβρισκες στραβά στην Ελλάδα και σκεφτόσουν για Αμερική. Τώρα που ήρθε η ώρα να πας Αμερική, άλλαξες γνώμη και ακύρωσες το εισιτήριο. Αντί να δεις τι θα κάνεις ΑΜΕΣΑ κάθεσαι και βαράς κουβέντα για το τι σύνταξη θα βγάλεις, ενώ ούτε ένσημα κολλάς ούτε λεφτά βγάζεις για να έχεις μία ασφάλεια σε κάποιες δεκαετίες. Συζήτηση να είχαμε να λέγαμε.

Εγώ την γνώμη μου στην έχω πει. Πιάσε ΑΜΕΣΑ κάποια δουλειά κι ας είναι του κώλου, κι ας έχει πολύ λίγα έσοδα. Από το να κάθεσαι και να το ξύνεις και να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα που το ξύνεις αλλά πρακτικά να μην κάνεις τίποτα και να βαράς θεωρίες από το πρωί ως το βράδυ, θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα.

Τόσο καιρό σκέφτεσαι, τόσο καιρό ήθελες να είσαι σίγουρος για την απόφασή σου, πήρες μία απόφαση και τι έκανες τελικά; Την ακύρωσες και μία τρύπα στο νερό.


Δεν σε κατηγορώ για κάτι, να σε ξυπνήσω προσπαθώ, για αυτό στα λέω χύμα.

----------


## tzimani

> Όπως το πας δεν θα βγάλεις σύνταξη γιατί απλούστατα δεν λες να πάρεις μία απόφαση και να την τηρήσεις. Τόσο καιρό έστω και προσωρινά που σου έλεγα να πιάσεις μία δουλειά στην Ελλάδα να βοηθάς λίγο τους γονείς οικονομικά και να κοινωνικοποιηθείς λίγο, τα έβρισκες στραβά στην Ελλάδα και σκεφτόσουν για Αμερική. Τώρα που ήρθε η ώρα να πας Αμερική, άλλαξες γνώμη και ακύρωσες το εισιτήριο. Αντί να δεις τι θα κάνεις ΑΜΕΣΑ κάθεσαι και βαράς κουβέντα για το τι σύνταξη θα βγάλεις, ενώ ούτε ένσημα κολλάς ούτε λεφτά βγάζεις για να έχεις μία ασφάλεια σε κάποιες δεκαετίες. Συζήτηση να είχαμε να λέγαμε.
> 
> Εγώ την γνώμη μου στην έχω πει. Πιάσε ΑΜΕΣΑ κάποια δουλειά κι ας είναι του κώλου, κι ας έχει πολύ λίγα έσοδα. Από το να κάθεσαι και να το ξύνεις και να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα που το ξύνεις αλλά πρακτικά να μην κάνεις τίποτα και να βαράς θεωρίες από το πρωί ως το βράδυ, θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα.
> 
> Τόσο καιρό σκέφτεσαι, τόσο καιρό ήθελες να είσαι σίγουρος για την απόφασή σου, πήρες μία απόφαση και τι έκανες τελικά; Την ακύρωσες και μία τρύπα στο νερό.
> 
> 
> Δεν σε κατηγορώ για κάτι, να σε ξυπνήσω προσπαθώ, για αυτό στα λέω χύμα.


Και με περιμενε και δουλεια. Απλα μου επεσε λιγο βαρια η μοναξια μιας αλλης χωρας που ειναι ζουγκλα. Πιστεψε με οταν ακυρωσα το εισητηριο με εκοψε κρυος ιδρωτας για την βλακεια που εκανα αλλα ενιωσα ταυτοχρονα λιγο ανακουφισμενος. Ισω ςδεν ημουν ετοιμος σονια. Μην ξεχνας οτι με παρακολουθει γιατρος κι οσο κι αν δεν θελω να το παραδεχτω ισως εχω θεμα και αν με επιανε πανικος και παρατουσα τη δουλεια στην αμερικη τι θα ετρωγα μετα? πετρες? εκει δεν χαμπαριαζουν. σε πετανε στον δρομο. καταλαβες γιατι εκανα πισω?

το μετανιωσα αργοτερα αλλα εκεινη την ωρα στο αεροδρομιο ενιωθα σαν να πηγαινω στη σφαγη. δεν κανω πλακα. καταλαβαινω τι λες και το αποδεχομαι αλλα ισως εχω προβλημα υγειας (καρδιακης κυκλοφοριας) τελικα γι αυτο φρεναρω συνεχεια. νομιζεις λιγες φορες εχω σκεφτει αυτα που λες? οτι πρεπει να κανω κατι, οτιδηποτε? αλλα να που σταματω πριν καν αρχισω και πλεκω θεωριες κτλ....

----------


## tzimani

Και μιας και εθιξες αυτο το θεμα απαντησε μου σε αυτο, αφου προσπαθεις να με ξυπνησεις: Πασχω απο ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθησης και δυναμισμου. Εγω μπορει να εχω τα εχεγγυα για κατι μεγαλο και σπουδαιο αλλα με τρομαζει η ενηλικη ζωη, οι υποχρεωσεις, να κρεμονται αλλοι απο μενα, το γεγονος οτι υπαρχουν πιο φωνακλαδες και μαγκες που δεν κολωνουν σε τιποτα και αρπαζουν τις ευκαιριες και δεν φοβουνται την αποτυχια. Εγω ημουν παντα σεμνοτυφος και μαζεμενος και με συνδρομα επαρχιας. το λεγομενο καλο παιδι που παλευε στο σχολειο και το πανεπιστημιο νομιζοντας πως θα εργαστει καθαρα και τιμια και θα φτασει ψηλα. αλλα η πραγματικοτητα ειναι σκατενια. υπαρχει τοση ψευτια παντου. εγω ξεπερνωντας τα κομπλεξ μου και μεχρι να πατησω στα ποδια μου ανεβαλλα το να εργαστω ακριβως γιατι φοβομουν για την υγεια μου. Ειμαι ευαισθητο ατομο δηλαδη αυτο που δε θελουν τα αφεντικα σε δουλειες δυναμικες. Κανω για γραφειο αλλα κι εκει σκεφτομαι το ποσο πουστικα φερονται οι χαρτογιακαδες κι ας ειμαι κι εγω ενας απο αυτους. Πχ οι ασφαλιστες. Ενα σιχαμερο ειδος Indeed .... με ενοχλει η αδικια και η εκμεταλλευση των ανθρωπων. Μπορω ανετα να πατησω ενα κουμπι και να σταματησω να δινω μια δεκαρα οπως κανουν ολοι αλλα μπορω κιολας να πιασω εναν τετοιο κερατα και να του σαπισω το κορμι στο ξυλο. με πιανεις?

----------


## tzimani

KAI ME ENOXΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ (ΟΧΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ) ΟΛΟΙ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ. ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΘΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΔΑΣ.

----------


## Sonia

> Και μιας και εθιξες αυτο το θεμα απαντησε μου σε αυτο, αφου προσπαθεις να με ξυπνησεις: Πασχω απο ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθησης και δυναμισμου. Εγω μπορει να εχω τα εχεγγυα για κατι μεγαλο και σπουδαιο αλλα με τρομαζει η ενηλικη ζωη, οι υποχρεωσεις, να κρεμονται αλλοι απο μενα, το γεγονος οτι υπαρχουν πιο φωνακλαδες και μαγκες που δεν κολωνουν σε τιποτα και αρπαζουν τις ευκαιριες και δεν φοβουνται την αποτυχια. Εγω ημουν παντα σεμνοτυφος και μαζεμενος και με συνδρομα επαρχιας. το λεγομενο καλο παιδι που παλευε στο σχολειο και το πανεπιστημιο νομιζοντας πως θα εργαστει καθαρα και τιμια και θα φτασει ψηλα. αλλα η πραγματικοτητα ειναι σκατενια. υπαρχει τοση ψευτια παντου. εγω ξεπερνωντας τα κομπλεξ μου και μεχρι να πατησω στα ποδια μου ανεβαλλα το να εργαστω ακριβως γιατι φοβομουν για την υγεια μου. Ειμαι ευαισθητο ατομο δηλαδη αυτο που δε θελουν τα αφεντικα σε δουλειες δυναμικες. Κανω για γραφειο αλλα κι εκει σκεφτομαι το ποσο πουστικα φερονται οι χαρτογιακαδες κι ας ειμαι κι εγω ενας απο αυτους. Πχ οι ασφαλιστες. Ενα σιχαμερο ειδος Indeed .... με ενοχλει η αδικια και η εκμεταλλευση των ανθρωπων. Μπορω ανετα να πατησω ενα κουμπι και να σταματησω να δινω μια δεκαρα οπως κανουν ολοι αλλα μπορω κιολας να πιασω εναν τετοιο κερατα και να του σαπισω το κορμι στο ξυλο. με πιανεις?


Αυτά όλα που λες τα έχεις ξαναγράψει. Άρα πρακτικά τι; Εγώ για αυτό σου είπα για αρχή ξεκόλλα επιτέλους με τις μεγάλες ιδέες που έχεις τα προσόντα να φτάσεις ψηλά, αλλά έχεις έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης και δεν είσαι έτοιμος για εκεί και είναι παλιόκοσμος και παλιοκοινωνία. Ξεκίνα από κάτι απλό, εκεί που είσαι κι είναι κοντά και οι γονείς σου και ο ειδικός που σε παρακολουθεί. Εσύ το αρνείσαι να το δεις έτσι και δεν κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως. ΟΚ, σεβαστό, αλλά τι περιμένεις να σου πούμε άλλο να σε βοηθήσει; Απλά τα γράφεις και ξεσπάς. Δικαίωμά σου, αλλά κάνουμε φαύλους κύκλους και αποτέλεσμα μηδέν.

----------


## tzimani

Ναι αρνούμαι να το δω ετσι γαι επικειται να μεταναστευσω και αν ειναι να το κανω πρεπει αμεσα αλλιως να το σβησω τελειως απο το μυαλο μου. ΓΙα αυτο δεν βρισκω κατι εδω. Αλλωστε κι εκει απλες δουλειες κοιταζω και πραγματικα εχω ελπιδες να με παρουν και οχι τις μεγαλες.

----------


## Sonia

Μα δεν επίκειται να μεταναστεύσεις! Για πολλούς μήνες ήταν να μεταναστεύσεις κι είχες κάνει παύση σε όλα και όταν ήρθε η ώρα έκανες πίσω! Αν θες άλλους Χ μήνες να αισθανθείς έτοιμος και πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις και πάει λέγοντας, στο μεταξύ θα έχεις χάσει ένα σωρό χρόνια σε κατάσταση αδράνειας. Κανείς δεν σε εμποδίζει να μεταναστεύσεις αν στο μεταξύ κάνεις και κάτι άλλο στη ζωή σου από το να κάθεσαι σπίτι. Εσένα θα βοηθήσεις, γιατί τα απορρίπτεις όλα;

----------


## tzimani

> Μα δεν επίκειται να μεταναστεύσεις! Για πολλούς μήνες ήταν να μεταναστεύσεις κι είχες κάνει παύση σε όλα και όταν ήρθε η ώρα έκανες πίσω! Αν θες άλλους Χ μήνες να αισθανθείς έτοιμος και πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις και πάει λέγοντας, στο μεταξύ θα έχεις χάσει ένα σωρό χρόνια σε κατάσταση αδράνειας. Κανείς δεν σε εμποδίζει να μεταναστεύσεις αν στο μεταξύ κάνεις και κάτι άλλο στη ζωή σου από το να κάθεσαι σπίτι. Εσένα θα βοηθήσεις, γιατί τα απορρίπτεις όλα;


Δεν ξέρω γιατι. Αν και μέρα με τη μέρα βγαίνω από το καβούκι μου. Προσπαθώ να φλερτάρω, γράφτηκα τζυμ, κάνω αιτήσεις κτλ γενικά πάντα ήμουν αναβλητικός και κλεινόμουν μέσα με βιντεογκειμς και φαι και αφηνα όλο τον έξω κόσμο και όλη την αρνητικότητα μακρυά μου. Ειδικά μικρότερος οτιδήποτε συνέβαινε απλά δε με αφορούσε. Μόνο οι δικοί μου να ήταν καλά κι οι παρέες μου να μαζευόμαστε και να κάνουμε ανωριμότητες. Ούτε σχέσεις, ούτε τίποτα. όλη μου τη ζωή μια κοπέλα είχα όλη κι όλη κι έχω πηδήξει κι έναν γκει. Μια αποτυχημένη φορά σε μπουρδέλο και δυο τρεις σε κωλόμπαρο αμέτοχος βέβαια. Στη σχολή το ίδιο. Μέσα με τον υπολογιστή να παίζω μουσική μόνος μου και βιντεοπαιχνίδια. Τέλειωσα τη σχολή μεν αλλά γενικώς ήμουν αμέτοχος. Δεν ήμουν σε παρατάξεις, δεν ήμουν σε ιν και κουλ παρέες, δεν είχα πολλά πολλά παρά μόνο με λίγα άτομα της δικής μου τάξης και φάσης και είχα μερικές κοντινές φίλες που δεν τους έπιασα ούτε το χέρι.Μετά γύρισα επαρχία όπου αν εξαιρέσεις το φανταρικό και την αμερική τον πιο πολύ χρόνο τον περνούσα μέσα με κάποιες εξόδους μικρότερος.... Τι να σου πω.

----------


## tzimani

Λοιπόν? Ποιο το συμπέρασμα για μένα? Τρελος?

----------

